# Message From Proteus - Proteus on Power



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Well, I've finally (almost) finished my Wilco Proteus! I just have to add the lower hatch and do some touch-ups. However, the Crack Inspection team has okayed release of these photos.









































































The miniaturizer base is an Adobe Illustrator file courtesy of one of the other rabid Proteus fans frequenting this board. I had it printed at 12 inches in diameter and its sandwiched between two pieces of circular 3mil glass that I had cut at a local shop. $15 for the glass and $7 for the miniaturizer print. Since I took the photos I've added a foam base under the lower glass sheet which lifts the whole thing up about 1/4 inch. 

The cradle for the Proteus is one that I roughly made up from the same sheet foam that I found at Michaels. Its just two layers of foam sandwiched together and glued with CA. Makes a nice cushy resting spot for the model and won't scratch the paint.

I have to say also that despite the fact that Wilco's decals are now two years old, they went on easily and without incident. To my eye, they are nicely done, in register and the font is crisp and sharp.

The ladder was gain quickly fabricated from a bit of 1:48 scale plastruct ladder that I had left over from making the ladder for the interior of the cabin.

The walking squares over the engine pods are patterned after the ones that are seen in the vertical shot from the movie aas the Proteus is miniaturized. I masked them with 10mm tamiya masking tape and it gave a nice crisp result as you can see.

Huzz


By the way, if any of you want to see the crack inspection team, just browse through My Gallery.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Very cool, Dave. 

I thought that base looked kinda familiar...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2006)

I love the Proteus. I seem to be hung up on submarines...

is this a good version of the ship?

Barry


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Kudos*

Great job on Your Proteus Dave, I Hope to get one of these kits one day. I am impressed with the quality of Da Sarge's kits. and you did this one justice.

AZbuilder


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Thanks Guys!

Barry, I think this is a really great version of the Proteus. Its fairly easy to build, reasonably accurate, includes a nice interior and is quite inexpensive at around only $40 or $50 for the basic kit.

If you are looking for the most accurate Proteus model possible then that is the Lunar Proteus. Its quite a bit more expensive (around $250 for the separate interior and hull kits I think) and it may be a bit more challenging. If you search this board you will find several threads that deal with both the Wilco kit and the Lunar kit. You should find plenty of info on which to base your decision. Carson Dyle is particularly familiar with the Lunar version of the ship and you should find his threads here easily. 

Huzz


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

yay! greeeeat sub, huzz. Pop the top now, please?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Here ya go:










This pic is a couple of days old. I'll try to get a new interior pic tomorrow for ya.

And I intentionally picked the pose of the first few pics in my initial post on this thread to look like the pics on WWW.Cloudster.com to emphasize how nice this model is.

Huzz


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2006)

Excellent info. Thanks for the pointers.

Barry


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really great job,Huzz! 
The base, with the cradle is a cool way to display it. The views you chose for the photos, really give that film look to your model. I hope mine comes out half as good as yours.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

You know, there is a strong argument that this is 1:1 scale.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Dave... Nice build! I've got the Lunar and the Wilco... and even a giant 36 inch Teskey Proteus... none built, of course. The Wilco is a great size... but bugs me in it's lack of detail/accuracy... but your build of it looks exquisite... nice job on Ms Peterson.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Great work on the model, and recreating those classic shots of the full sized mock-up!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

hmmm looks like Ms. Peterson has been to the tanning salon...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Thanks again guys!

Drewid142 - you're right that this model is not as accurate or as detailed as the Lunar kit. However, its a fraction of the cost of the Lunar kit and its close enough in terms of accuracy for me. And if you are careful and exercise some skill (I'm sure many of you outshine me in the model skills area) the Wilco can build up into one very lovely kit.

Steve244 - yup! I did that intentionally to differentiate her from the other pasty-faced crewmen and to accent the zipped down jump suit!

CessnaDriver - As seen 27 minutes 44 seconds into the film!! Now I wonder who came up with that tag line? LOL!!  

Huzz


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice detailing and build-up of a great kit! Looks just like the movie prop. Great shots, too. Just be careful not to drop any surgical instruments around it.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I like the 6th photo down. Nice likeness.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I can't argue with that! :thumbsup: 

Huzz


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Picture 4.... That looks eerily like the bridge of a certain Federation Starship...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Well, I entered the Proteus in the local hobby show over the weekend and Proteus won a Bronze medal.

Not bad for my first model contest entry since I was ten!!

Huzz


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Dave 
That was your your model in the show!
I voted fer ya! Congrats!

Rob


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Thanks Lloyd and Rob!

Hey Rob - I was looking for a honkin big Enterprise but I didn't see one when I was there lunch time Saturday or mid Sunday afternoon. Were you the dude that won the Gold?

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Way to go, Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

No, I never entered again. lol cold feet

I was around Saturday when the pizza arrived.

Rob


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Pizza? There was *Pizza?!!!*

Well, one of the judges at the show works at my company. I only met him yesterday. Today I sent him a note thanking him for the medal and the nice chat we had. I also mentioned some of the details about this kit such as the modifications that I made to the cabin windows and the re-sculpt of Cora, all of which are now seen in the current production kit. Apparently if I had mentioned that stuff I would have been assured of a silver and would definitely been in the running for a gold. Doh! :drunk: 

Watch out next year!!

Huzz


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Is it still possible to get that proteus Base Pad adobe image?

Thanks!


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

I'd love that base file, too... I've got a Lunar version, and I've always wanted to do a base like that. Who cut the glass, an art supply or hardware store?

Best,
KK


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Dave got his miniaturizer graphic from yours truly. Shoot me a PM with your email address and I'll forward the file.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You can not beat service like that! 

Thanks!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Life sized, I see!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Good point!

The ship is 1/1 scale......but what about the pad? How am I gonna get that printed and where am I gonna put it?


----------



## dpeters95 (Jul 22, 2013)

Old thread, I know, but is anyone getting the new Moebius Proteus?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

dpeters95 said:


> Old thread, I know, but is anyone getting the new Moebius Proteus?


Mine shipped yesterday.


----------



## dpeters95 (Jul 22, 2013)

Fozzie said:


> Mine shipped yesterday.


So did mine!

Now I need to find figures...


----------

